# Cellnovo pump



## heasandford (Sep 21, 2012)

I am devastated to hear that the Cellnovo trial is not likely to be going ahead at Bournemouth - just got an email back from a DSN there. (hot off the press, not sure who knows)

Added to this I had a meeting with the diabetes specialist team that I'm now with, my HbA1c has gone back down a bit, now 58.5 from 64 (although it had been 53 in June 2011 with too many hypos). This is less good news for pump funding. I am struggling how to improve my results without eating the same thing every day - although even when I do I still get different results, even when I have done nothing different etc etc - you all know this! Sorry for another moan, but I now have to think about whether I want a pump or not.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh well hopefully your next one may be a bit higher again, I know mine went all over the place in the time just before I got mine.  That sounds awful saying hope your A1c increases, doesn't it? - but hopefully everyone will realised I don't mean to silly levels.

Thing is if it wavers about like billy oh with you doing nothing markedly different although you do apply yourself and use your knowledge, that just proves how much you need a pump cos MDI can't be relied upon to keep you stable, even in your expert hands.

That's the stance I recommend !

When push comes to shove if your clinic want you to have a pump then you'll get one.

I'm very interested in the Cellnovo too because of it's size and I just wonder, because it has been so long a-coming .....  WHY?


----------



## heasandford (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, I am also enjoying your input about basal levels on another posting, but there isn't the incentive to improve at the moment!


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 24, 2012)

heasandford said:


> I am devastated to hear that the Cellnovo trial is not likely to be going ahead at Bournemouth - just got an email back from a DSN there. (hot off the press, not sure who knows)
> 
> Added to this I had a meeting with the diabetes specialist team that I'm now with, my HbA1c has gone back down a bit, now 58.5 from 64 (although it had been 53 in June 2011 with too many hypos). This is less good news for pump funding. I am struggling how to improve my results without eating the same thing every day - although even when I do I still get different results, even when I have done nothing different etc etc - you all know this! Sorry for another moan, but I now have to think about whether I want a pump or not.



If the only way you are achieving a good A1c is through hypos then you are definitely meeting the NICE guidelines for a pump! Go for it......and don't take no for an answer....I didn't.... and I got one!


----------



## heasandford (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! I am just about to ring my DSN!


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 24, 2012)

heasandford said:


> Thanks! I am just about to ring my DSN!



Good luck! ....but ultimately it will need to be your diabetes consultant that ticks the box for you.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 25, 2012)

Hear Hear Phil !!

Especially if you happen to live in fear of a hypo, eg night time, when driving etc, because that affects your QOL no end ... terrible thing fear ......    Makes it difficult to adjust your BG down to good levels all the time, on an ongoing basis, does that ......

I'm sure you'll get my drift ......


----------

